# Paddle Cat Rafts



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

you plugging your own product here? can't help but notice that your avatar and the cover photo @ here are the same. 

are you a buzz sponsor?


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

I believe this is also the second time asking that question here... They are popular with commercial customers because of the inherent stability, not so much with private boaters. There are a few different companies that make them, from custom inflatables in the east, to jpw here, and sotar in Oregon.


----------



## nastysauce (Feb 2, 2015)

go away james


----------



## mike sweeney (Jun 1, 2015)

I sold my kayak and purchased a paddle cat. No metal frame mini cat! 54 pounds I can back pack it in. My wife and I can paddle R2 or I can R1 and she can kayak. No need to bust out my 13' the oar frame and gear. 

Smaller boats are getting super popular in Colorado. At $1300 the Rocky Mountain Raft Paddlecat is going to be a big seller. Ordered mine a month and a half ago. Should be here soon.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Those have become quite popular on the Rogue River for day trips. I prefer the Sotar IKs that OTT/WWC have.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Okay gpriverrat, are you James, AKA GreenWall, or not? You've already posted this and it was taken down. If you want to become a shameless troll product plugger you have to be a sponsor. Then MB will let you do whatever you want.


----------



## gpriverrat (Dec 20, 2015)

Randaddy said:


> Okay gpriverrat, are you James, AKA GreenWall, or not? You've already posted this and it was taken down. If you want to become a shameless troll product plugger you have to be a sponsor. Then MB will let you do whatever you want.


No I'm not James. Yes, I posted this before, but not "shamelessly" plugging my product. If you read my post, you would take it for what it is. I am finding out if these type of rafts are nation wide, or just regional. I have inquired with MB about being a sponsor already. If they are nation wide, I will consider a sponsorship.... If not, I won't. Don't get your panties in a bunch for something that is not any of your business.


----------



## nastysauce (Feb 2, 2015)

Randaddy said:


> Okay gpriverrat, are you James, AKA GreenWall, or not? You've already posted this and it was taken down. If you want to become a shameless troll product plugger you have to be a sponsor. Then MB will let you do whatever you want.


evan wechtel is his other identity


----------



## Star Inflatables (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't care if I become troll bait or not, just wanted to share what I know and the Green Wall threads are entertaining to me. 
The tubes look very similar to the ones we built for River Dance in Merlin years ago, the frame looks the same as well. Someone else built these tubes, not Star. 
The Slice is everywhere in the SE, partially because we are in the Carolinas and the rest is due to design. At the Cheat Fest this last weekend I saw Attilla's new Custom Inflatable Paddle Cat design and I love it. Every manufacturer is jumping on the train and Custom Inflatables even used the same continuous floor design as the Slice. The only problem is, they did not have a dry-zip compartment to finish the design and it was basically a big water scooper with drain holes. I also look forward to seeing RMR's finished design, I've seen the proto-type at CROA and it had only 2 air-chambers with heat-welded seams. 50 pounds is the limit for commercial flight without the excessive overweight fee.


----------

